# House Alarm.......help needed. NOW SORTED-THANKYOU



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

0400 this morning the alarm on the panel went off and has been going ever since (not the outside box....just the internal unit). I understand there should be a battery I can remove but I dont know where that is.
You can see the keypad and above that a large white box. To the right of that is a smaller white box. They are screw fixed and I am frightened of messing with them.
The keypad is telling me
"HALL T
CHECK!!!
We have a sensor in the hall.
I have tried resetting it but it wont respond.
Any help please.


----------



## Globalti (5 Oct 2019)

Your alarm sounded because there was a momentary power cut and because the 12v backup battery is dead your alarm thought it was being attacked and triggered and is now running on the mains. Go to Screwfix and buy a new long 12v lead-acid battery, undo the two screws on that white box, remove the cover, unplug the old battery, fit the new and reset the panel. Write the date on the battery for future reference. The alarm will trigger again when you open the box because it will sense an attack.


----------



## Slick (5 Oct 2019)

If you do that with mine it still won't reset as it's code protected so that the system owner is the only one who can change the batteries and does so annually during the service. I suppose it depends on what system you have.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> If you do that with mine it still won't reset as it's code protected so that the system owner is the only one who can change the batteries and does so annually during the service. I suppose it depends on what system you have.


Its a Risco Eurosec CPX


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Globalti said:


> Your alarm sounded because there was a momentary power cut and because the 12v backup battery is dead your alarm thought it was being attacked and triggered and is now running on the mains. Go to Screwfix and buy a new long 12v lead-acid battery, undo the two screws on that white box, remove the cover, unplug the old battery, fit the new and reset the panel. Write the date on the battery for future reference. The alarm will trigger again when you open the box because it will sense an attack.


Thanks.
Which box is the battery in ?


----------



## Globalti (5 Oct 2019)

Try Googling for the instructions on PDF.


----------



## Globalti (5 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> Which box is the battery in ?



Er... the big white box with the two screws in the cover!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Globalti said:


> Er... the big white box with the two screws in the cover!


I thought it might be the smaller one to the right. I hate electrics


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Update.
First, thank you for the rapid response.
I found the fuse to the main feed and removed that......it stopped the noise.
I replaced all the batteries to the sensors plus the one in the box (thanks Globalti).
Reset it and its all systems go.
Can I go back to bed now please


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Oct 2019)

I was going to suggest hitting it with a hammer, but it seems you’ve sorted it


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I was going to suggest hitting it with a hammer, but it seems you’ve sorted it


It was a close thing..... very close


----------



## gavroche (5 Oct 2019)

Get a dog, no batteries to worry about


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Get a dog, no batteries to worry about



Unless you have a battery powered 'dog'. When working as a window cleaner,a few customers has those barking dog sound affect things you trip when walking up to the front door. You stepped forward the 'dog' barked. You stepped back then forward again the exact 3 or 5 barks were repeated. All this meant to me was that the householder wasn't in,or was but didn't have a real dog. A potential burglar probably thought the same.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

We pulled the mains circuit switch on MILs alarm in the end as there was a fault, and both the electrics and alarm wires are dodgy as hell. We even switched off the outside security light too as that was faulty. Been wired by FIL and an electrician at different points. Total buggers muddle.


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Oct 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I was going to suggest hitting it with a hammer, but it seems you’ve sorted it



3 storey tenement building in Glasgow. I lived across the road.
2nd floor flat had an external alarm box, which was sounding, and had been going for hours.

We watched the guy at the top floor window. He had a large lump hammer, tied to a bit of rope. Swinging it backwards and forwards from his window, trying to hit the alarm box below.

It took him about 20 minutes to smash the thing. We were all very grateful.


----------



## rivers (10 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Get a dog, no batteries to worry about


my dog would lick a burglar to death. she loves people


----------

